# Paradigm SOS deal for AT'ers !



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

Sweet deal on an awesome setup!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## currentman (Jul 16, 2009)

this is a Great deal! after researching all the stabilizers on the market, I was really impressed with the adjustability of the SOS, I just spoke with Joe and bought an SOS and a CTA!

Joe answered all my questions and was a terrific guy to deal with , I would highly recommend him, and i cant wait to put his products on my bow


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

cartman308 said:


> Sweet deal on an awesome setup!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


*Thanks for the kind words .* :smile:



currentman said:


> this is a Great deal! after researching all the stabilizers on the market, I was really impressed with the adjustability of the SOS, I just spoke with Joe and bought an SOS and a CTA!
> 
> Joe answered all my questions and was a terrific guy to deal with , I would highly recommend him, and i cant wait to put his products on my bow



*It was great talking with you Danny, from speaking with you it was clear you did a lot of research in your quest to find the perfect stabilizer and suppressor for your needs, I'm honored you decided on our products*. :thumbs_up


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

dont miss a chance at this. great deal on an amazing product. very adjustable and just simply works.

some pics of it with and without the extra tube.

*target set up ( with extra tube he is adding to the deal)*









*hunting/ 3d set up (without extra tube and i add a 8.5 oz dead weight)*










for those you like alot of end weight add a DEAD weight. 

also the finish and qaulity on these stabs are unreal. sturdy as can be. i will honestly say i beat the crap out of mine during archery season and not one mark is on it.


----------



## Enticer (Sep 6, 2005)

Looking at the web site there are only four color options shown but there are a few different ones shown in this thread. Are they custom orders or did i miss something on the web site?


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Enticer said:


> Looking at the web site there are only four color options shown but there are a few different ones shown in this thread. Are they custom orders or did i miss something on the web site?


if you order do it on archery talk. i think thats just easier. he has textured colors, predator, black, other camos. 

im sure joe will tell you all you want to know. but i just order from here


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Enticer said:


> Looking at the web site there are only four color options shown but there are a few different ones shown in this thread. Are they custom orders or did i miss something on the web site?


We have numerous color combos not yet shown on the website, in addition to the colors on the website we also offer black anodized, textured black powder coat, textured rust powder coat, Predator camo, as well as the ability to combine colors, for example the short section in black with the long section in camo.You can add a DEAD weight and BowJax as options.

You also have your choice of UFO band colors to accent and personalize your rig.


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

For those who inquired about the length of the Xtube, it's 6" in length.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

:smile:


----------



## Enticer (Sep 6, 2005)

Sent you a PM yesterday.


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Enticer said:


> Sent you a PM yesterday.


Pm sent.:smile:


----------



## Enticer (Sep 6, 2005)

ParadigmArchery said:


> Pm sent.:smile:


Could you send it again. For some reason I did not receive it.
Thanks.


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

Up for an awesome deal! Wish I wasn't in the dog house already or i'd order one........


----------



## MOC (Jul 4, 2003)

Bump for a great deal on a great piece of equipment. Love my SOS, and matches the quality I look for in equipment.


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

Back on top. Joe is one heck of a guy and knows his product inside and out. He would be glad to help you with any questions you have!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vonhogslayer (Apr 16, 2009)

joe hooked me up with the works this thing holds awesome and the cta silenced my alien now i need a stab for my gx6 hmmmm what to do


----------



## Enticer (Sep 6, 2005)

cartman308 said:


> Back on top. Joe is one heck of a guy and knows his product inside and out. He would be glad to help you with any questions you have!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's what I'm hoping.:smile:


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

How long is the deal gonna last? After doing the research This is what Im gonna go with but right now the money is going for the kids Christmas. The versatility is great on this thing.


----------



## climber (Jun 25, 2008)

TTT for a great deal!


----------



## vonhogslayer (Apr 16, 2009)

just put in my order for my gx6 old lady is gonna kill me !but it will b worth the pain joe is a great guy to deal with awesome products to boot:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

vonhogslayer said:


> just put in my order for my gx6 old lady is gonna kill me !but it will b worth the pain joe is a great guy to deal with awesome products to boot:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


If I had a dollar for eveytime my wife threatened to kill me.....

Joe is definatly a great guy to talk with! Good luck with your new toy and sleep with one eye open 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Bump to the Top!. For a Great Company. Durable, Versatile, and Great Looking Products. :thumbs_up


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*ttt*

I have put the cta on a couple of my speed bows and wow at the difference it makes....and not to mention how much better it looks..I guess I need to try a SOS now..


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind words guys. :smile:


----------



## vonhogslayer (Apr 16, 2009)

bump for a great deal!!!!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Back to the top. :thumbs_up


----------



## vonhogslayer (Apr 16, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

JT,

I'm going to see what I can do with the green weights. :wink:


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

Is that price for the Predator camo pattern?

This may be a stupid question. If I was to buy one of your stabilizers in the Predator pattern. Is it the actual Predator pattern at every length? No matter how far in or out I slide it?


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

BradMc26 said:


> Is that price for the Predator camo pattern?
> 
> This may be a stupid question. If I was to buy one of your stabilizers in the Predator pattern. Is it the actual Predator pattern at every length? No matter how far in or out I slide it?


it doesnt slide. its a module type system the tubes screw into each other so yes they will all be the same color. but i think his deal is only with the black extension tube.


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

sawtoothscream said:


> it doesnt slide. its a module type system the tubes screw into each other so yes they will all be the same color. but i think his deal is only with the black extension tube.




Ahh. I see. Thanks for the information.

I am about to order my Crackerized Alien-X. I am wanting the stabilizer and STS to be in the Predator pattern as well.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

BradMc26 said:


> Ahh. I see. Thanks for the information.
> 
> I am about to order my Crackerized Alien-X. I am wanting the stabilizer and STS to be in the Predator pattern as well.


that will be a sick set up. my alien with the sos doesnt want to move. i use a dead weight with mine so its really heavy


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

My Accomlice would look so Sweet with one of these on it! Alot of thought when into designing the SOS and every other product Paradigm makes!

don't let a good deal pass you by!


----------



## vonhogslayer (Apr 16, 2009)

ParadigmArchery said:


> JT,
> 
> I'm going to see what I can do with the green weights. :wink:


brother u are the man thanx alot cant wait!!!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Bump up for a Great Outfit. :thumbs_up


----------



## vonhogslayer (Apr 16, 2009)

hey joe my buddy jeff at jbk bowstrings is intrested in some of your products!he makes strings for my bow so i told him about ur product !so give him a pm.he is 2xw on at thanx!


----------



## tescobedo (Sep 13, 2009)

Joe,

Any chance the half-moon weights can be dipped/colored to match Hoyt's orange target bows?


----------



## vonhogslayer (Apr 16, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

vonhogslayer said:


> hey joe my buddy jeff at jbk bowstrings is intrested in some of your products!he makes strings for my bow so i told him about ur product !so give him a pm.he is 2xw on at thanx!


Will do , Thanks. :smile:



tescobedo said:


> Joe,
> 
> Any chance the half-moon weights can be dipped/colored to match Hoyt's orange target bows?


We can powder coat them to be a close match to Hoyt's Orange. I haven't seen their orange in person just yet, so I'm not too sure which shade of orange would be the best match. 

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Pm's answered.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Bump up.:thumbs_up


----------



## tescobedo (Sep 13, 2009)

ParadigmArchery said:


> Pm's answered.


Joe,

Double check your PMs. I left one about orange weights.

Thanks!


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

These products are unbeatable and so is that price!!


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

tescobedo said:


> Joe,
> 
> Double check your PMs. I left one about orange weights.
> 
> Thanks!


Thanks Tony....PM sent. :thumbs_up



onetohunt said:


> These products are unbeatable and so is that price!!


Marvin,

Thanks for the kind words.:smile: Please let me know how things are going with the CTA, I'm curious if you needed the bracket or not.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## vonhogslayer (Apr 16, 2009)

ttt


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

Got my CTA in and on my bow this weekend and WOW!!! This string suppressor is incredible. Great product and you will be able to tell a difference. Great work Joe!!!
Marvin,

Thanks for the kind words. Please let me know how things are going with the CTA, I'm curious if you needed the bracket or not.

Thanks,
Joe 
I did not need the bracket, it is amazing!!


----------



## vonhogslayer (Apr 16, 2009)

bump for a great product!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Sunday Bump Up


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Bump up.:thumbs_up


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Double S said:


> Bump up.:thumbs_up


Simon you the man !! :wink:


----------



## vonhogslayer (Apr 16, 2009)

pm sent:thumbs_up


----------



## vonhogslayer (Apr 16, 2009)

ttt


----------



## vonhogslayer (Apr 16, 2009)

wed bump:shade:


----------



## vonhogslayer (Apr 16, 2009)

turkey day bump


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Bump up. I killed a bird tonight!. Cleaned my plate!. Happy Turkey Day. :shade:


----------



## vonhogslayer (Apr 16, 2009)

nice talkin to ya joe lookin forward to my new sos w/green weights i will get with u on some base weights soon also will they fit my alein thanx J.T.


----------



## Enticer (Sep 6, 2005)

Joe, did you get a price on shipping yet?


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

Bump!


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Enticer said:


> Joe, did you get a price on shipping yet?


PM sent.


----------



## Enticer (Sep 6, 2005)

ParadigmArchery said:


> PM sent.


Nice talking to you a couple minutes ago, my order has been sent.
Thanks.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

bump for a great product.


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

Back on top! There's still time!


----------



## vonhogslayer (Apr 16, 2009)

sunday bump!!!


----------



## rcmorris223 (Sep 10, 2009)

*Great Looking Stabilizers*

Joe,

Awesome looking stabilizers. Need to get me one ordered.


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hey Joe! How much longer you running this sale?


----------



## young_bull44 (Jul 21, 2008)

Joe, PM sent regarding color options and pricing!


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

My wife spilled the beans and got me one(woooooHoooooo)!!!!!!!!! Now I gotta wait till Christmas to get it. Any idea when I should start snooping? Thanks Joe and Ill give my review (for what its worth) and post some pics when I find it.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ttt.


----------



## vonhogslayer (Apr 16, 2009)

ttt


----------



## nickster (Jun 30, 2007)

great deal guys , this guy makes top notch stuff


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Bump for some Great products. Its not a purchase, it's a Wise investment.:wink:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Evening bump. :darkbeer:


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

Double S said:


> Bump for some Great products. Its not a purchase, it's a Wise investment.:wink:


Which products you using? Still awaiting delivery of my line of goods hopefully this week tehy will show up. :darkbeer:

Free bump for some sweet looking products!

Craig


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

craigthor said:


> Which products you using? Still awaiting delivery of my line of goods hopefully this week tehy will show up. :darkbeer:
> 
> Free bump for some sweet looking products!
> 
> Craig


I have the S.O.S Stabilizer. Great product, Dependable, Durable, great looking finish, versatile. Waiting to get a new bow. Then I will get the Compression Tuned Arrester.


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

Man that stab is awesome Simon!!!! I'm PATIENTLY awaiting mine to arrive! It'll be black bodied with CF dipped weights (Joe's recommendation  ) 

My wife keeps wondering why I race to the mailbox every day the maillady drives by!:darkbeer:


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

cartman308 said:


> Man that stab is awesome Simon!!!! I'm PATIENTLY awaiting mine to arrive! It'll be black bodied with CF dipped weights (Joe's recommendation  )
> 
> My wife keeps wondering why I race to the mailbox every day the maillady drives by!:darkbeer:


Mine is doing the ssame. Awaitign some CF extensions for the SOS, black BASE system and a CF CTA. Hard to be paitent in times like this. Liek a kid in a candy shop.

Craig


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

Back up!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

cartman308 said:


> Man that stab is awesome Simon!!!! I'm PATIENTLY awaiting mine to arrive! It'll be black bodied with CF dipped weights (Joe's recommendation  )
> 
> My wife keeps wondering why I race to the mailbox every day the maillady drives by!:darkbeer:


Thanks Shawn. She's built like a Rock!. If I run out of Arrows. I can chase them down and end it with the end of my Stab!. lol. just kidding. I never need a extra Arrow. Wink-Wink.:wink:


----------



## vonhogslayer (Apr 16, 2009)

Double S said:


> Thanks Shawn. She's built like a Rock!. If I run out of Arrows. I can chase them down and end it with the end of my Stab!. lol. just kidding. I never need a extra Arrow. Wink-Wink.:wink:


waiting for my second one now i hate waiting but it will b worth it ....great stab:wink:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

vonhogslayer said:


> waiting for my second one now i hate waiting but it will b worth it ....great stab:wink:


That's great to hear JT. I'm a procrastinator. I can't make my mind up on a new bow. I know it will be a PSE. I just can't make up my mind on the Model. But it will have Paradigm Archery gear on it for sure.:wink:


----------



## vonhogslayer (Apr 16, 2009)

the sos makes my gx hold like a rock cant wait to see what a little length does for it ...what pse are you looking into???i had 08 ss real shooter for a short bow my gx is awesome and very acc. 6"brace and very forgiving also solid back wall gettin 315 at 60# w 350grain arrow gonna shoot victory for target about 308 grains should b fast!!!!!


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

What a tease....... Slip in the mailbox stating a package left on poarch. Oh boy!!!!!! Was something my wife ordered
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

vonhogslayer said:


> the sos makes my gx hold like a rock cant wait to see what a little length does for it ...what pse are you looking into???i had 08 ss real shooter for a short bow my gx is awesome and very acc. 6"brace and very forgiving also solid back wall gettin 315 at 60# w 350grain arrow gonna shoot victory for target about 308 grains should b fast!!!!!


I'm looking at the Xforce Axe target,xforce Dream season, Vendetta xl. 


cartman308 said:


> What a tease....... Slip in the mailbox stating a package left on poarch. Oh boy!!!!!! Was something my wife ordered
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Now that just cruel and unusual Punishment.:wink:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Friday Bump.:darkbeer:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Friday night Bump.


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

Still didn't show up! Man, Paradigm must be SLAMMED! Keep the orders going while this deal lasts!


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

cartman308 said:


> Still didn't show up! Man, Paradigm must be SLAMMED! Keep the orders going while this deal lasts!


:mg: Still waiting on my order as well, I'm so impatient

Craig


----------



## climber (Jun 25, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ttt.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Night Bump.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ttt.


----------



## virob (Nov 8, 2009)

Is this deal still on? I've sent two PM's but not response in several days.


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

virob said:


> Is this deal still on? I've sent two PM's but not response in several days.


So far as I know the deal is still valid.


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

virob said:


> Is this deal still on? I've sent two PM's but not response in several days.


Probably busy putting ordered together I hope. My order was placed jsut before Thanksgiving . :wink:


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

craigthor said:


> Probably busy putting ordered together I hope. My order was placed jsut before Thanksgiving . :wink:


Wow all the way back on page 3... TTT! :darkbeer:


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

Pics of hte SOS can be seen here: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1081730


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

virob said:


> Is this deal still on? I've sent two PM's but not response in several days.


Just be patient virob. They are busy at work providing Great durable, Top Quality Products for us Archery Fanatics. Great things come to those who wait. :wink:



craigthor said:


> Pics of hte SOS can be seen here: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1081730


looks Great craigthor.


----------



## virob (Nov 8, 2009)

Double S said:


> Just be patient virob. They are busy at work providing Great durable, Top Quality Products for us Archery Fanatics. Great things come to those who wait. :wink:
> 
> Ok, I'll be patient. Just wanting to make sure I wasn't getting missed


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

virob said:


> Is this deal still on? I've sent two PM's but not response in several days.


I spoke with Joe yesterday briefly. He sounded a little rough. I think he's been down with the flu so be patient, I'm sure he'll get back with you when he's fully operational.


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

*Bump for the best!*

the best most well thought out gear in the industry. You guy's should really jump on this offer!!!


----------



## vonhogslayer (Apr 16, 2009)

ttt


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

just in case there is any question on how the CTA will do in cold weather, I tested it today. It is 17 with 30-40 mph winds and I left my bow outside for a little while today and then went out and shot it, the CTA worked flawlessly with no sound or sticking at all. These are a great product to have on your bow and what they do for the shock and sound is unbelievable.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

onetohunt said:


> just in case there is any question on how the CTA will do in cold weather, I tested it today. It is 17 with 30-40 mph winds and I left my bow outside for a little while today and then went out and shot it, the CTA worked flawlessly with no sound or sticking at all. These are a great product to have on your bow and what they do for the shock and sound is unbelievable.


That is great to hear. People need to know that Paradigm Archery products can handle the Elements. :wink:


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

Anyone home? :wink:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Bump up.:darkbeer:


----------



## vonhogslayer (Apr 16, 2009)

fri bump!!!!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ttt.


----------



## Schmucky (Feb 18, 2005)

*Wow !!!*

Just received my stabilizer and all I can say is Wow. Great guy and Company to deal with, can't wait to get out and fine tune this puppy. So many options with just one stabilizer, amazing. Happy Holiday's to everyone.:wink:


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

Schmucky said:


> Just received my stabilizer and all I can say is Wow. Great guy and Company to deal with, can't wait to get out and fine tune this puppy. So many options with just one stabilizer, amazing. Happy Holiday's to everyone.:wink:


Congrats man!!!! Can't wait to get mine!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vonhogslayer (Apr 16, 2009)

hopefull get mine today!!!!!will post pics


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Schmucky said:


> Just received my stabilizer and all I can say is Wow. Great guy and Company to deal with, can't wait to get out and fine tune this puppy. So many options with just one stabilizer, amazing. Happy Holiday's to everyone.:wink:


Congrats on your new Stab. We already know your gonna love it!. Very versatile.:wink:


----------



## Enticer (Sep 6, 2005)

vonhogslayer said:


> hopefull get mine today!!!!!will post pics


+1, I have been waiting over two weeks for mine now


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

Enticer said:


> +1, I have been waiting over two weeks for mine now


 Me too.


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

It'll be worth it fellas.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

cartman308 said:


> It'll be worth it fellas.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I know, I've already got the SOS (came wiht my bow) just awaiting all the other goodies I ordered.

Craig


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks for your patience guys, we will have all outstanding orders out by the middle of next week, we are also finding priority mail to be a bit slow this time of year.

Craig,....your order was shipped priority on the 7th, it looks like its s l o w l y making its way toward you.... please check your pm's for the tracking number.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

ParadigmArchery said:


> Thanks for your patience guys, we will have all outstanding orders out by the middle of next week, we are also finding priority mail to be a bit slow this time of year.
> 
> Craig,....your order was shipped priority on the 7th, it looks like its s l o w l y making its way toward you.... please check your pm's for the tracking number.
> 
> ...


:secret: With the bad weather this week my mail is so screwed up. Interstate was shut down for better part of 2 days everything is behind. Guess thats what 11" of snow and 50 mph winds does this time of year, Also the highs of 4 lows of -9 and wind chills of-27 didn't help anything. Bet it will be in my PO box come Monday AM. 

Can't wait to update pictues of my toy. Shes coming along nicely.


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

ParadigmArchery said:


> Thanks for your patience guys, we will have all outstanding orders out by the middle of next week, we are also finding priority mail to be a bit slow this time of year.
> 
> Craig,....your order was shipped priority on the 7th, it looks like its s l o w l y making its way toward you.... please check your pm's for the tracking number.
> 
> ...


tis the season! The post office is slammed this time of year. I worked there for awhile. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Double S said:


> That is great to hear. People need to know that Paradigm Archery products can handle the Elements. :wink:


built like a tank. i am ruff on my gear and that sos has to have hit so many things this season and doesnt have a mark on it. love this thing


----------



## vonhogslayer (Apr 16, 2009)

sunday bump!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks Joe! Everything arrived well. My bow is now fully PARA-lyzed!

S.O.S. Stabilizer combinations up to 24" Dead End Weight in the end and adjustable weights in the bow end of the stabilizer.
C.T.A. String Stop - Joe anyway I can use this without the bracket? Any way to unscrew and put a longer bolt inside and a spacer outside. I need the thickness of the spacer but don't need the offset. LMK as it unscrews I jsut didn't take it all apart to play with it yet.
B.A.S.E. weight system. Looks great! Now to play with it!

You need some Mini CTA bands to put on the string stop, jsut like the red ones! 










































Thanks again, no to head to the range in the next couple of days!

Craig


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Craig,

You have a pm.


----------



## Enticer (Sep 6, 2005)

Joe, I sent you a PM a couple days ago...


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

Joe,

Thanks for the call. Got the CTA setup with out the adaptor plate and got it served in on the string.

Great product, perfect service, outstanding customer service. One of the best, well worth the wait!

Get over that cold soon Jeff sure lots of people will be ordering soon.

I will post some updated pictures in abit!

Craig


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

Better pics for all to enjoy of Joes' awesome work:


















































































Except this one my helper.... give him a couple of years and he will have a bow in hand!










Craig


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

Nice bow Craig!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Craig,

It was great chatting with you today , it looks like you got everything figured out now. :wink:


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

cartman308 said:


> Nice bow Craig!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks!



ParadigmArchery said:


> Craig,
> 
> It was great chatting with you today , it looks like you got everything figured out now. :wink:


Sure did, once I open the CTA up it was easy to see what to do.

Craig


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

Still patiently watching the mailbox 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

We're going to keep the sale going until the 1st of the year. :darkbeer:

We will have a modest price increase for 2010 , if you've thought of purchasing the SOS the best prices can be had between now and the end of the year.

Thanks,
Joe


Cart,......you should have your unit by the weekend. :wink:


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

ParadigmArchery said:


> We're going to keep the sale going until the 1st of the year. :darkbeer:
> 
> We will have a modest price increase for 2010 , if you've thought of purchasing the SOS the best prices can be had between now and the end of the year.
> 
> ...


Saweeeeet!!!! Thanks Joe!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vonhogslayer (Apr 16, 2009)

got mine!!! looks awesome holds great w the ext.cant post pics for some reason but will post asap the green weights look killer!!! thanx joe will b in touch soon about some base weights and mabey an end weight:wink:


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

JT,...I'm glad you like the green weights, they are a bear to do.


----------



## vonhogslayer (Apr 16, 2009)

thanx for toughing it out for me it really looks great!!!u da man:wink:


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

ParadigmArchery said:


> JT,...I'm glad you like the green weights, they are a bear to do.


Do you have a Red weight that matches your SOS bands? Also cost for one more 6" adaptor, you need a case that will hold thses things.


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

PS, you need an add in the Classifieds so we can leave you feed back!


----------



## vonhogslayer (Apr 16, 2009)

finally some pics!thanx joe:wink:


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

vonhogslayer said:


> finally some pics!thanx joe:wink:


Bow looks great slayer!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

The bows look Great Folks. I can barely even type on the keyboard....I'm PARALYZED!. :wink:


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks great JT, neon green is a killer look on any bow, but especially so on the Alien. :thumbs_up


----------



## vonhogslayer (Apr 16, 2009)

thanx for the complements!!!!paradigm definitly improved on an already great bow!!!!:wink:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Bump for the Sale.


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

ttt


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

Back up for a heck of a deal and a heck of a product!


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

...:darkbeer:


----------



## vonhogslayer (Apr 16, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Night Bump.


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Afternoon bump.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Bump up. Time for a cold one!. :darkbeer:


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

Snowy bump! Sale ends the end of this year!!! Get them while you can!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MOC (Jul 4, 2003)

Bump for a great product. 

Hey Joe, will the "dead weight" for the SOS work with any length?


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

MOC said:


> Bump for a great product.
> 
> Hey Joe, will the "dead weight" for the SOS work with any length?


The DEAD weight will work in the end of the standard 11.5" SOS, as well as the end of the 18" and 24" options. It will not work in the end of the 4.5" or 8" sections.


----------



## MOC (Jul 4, 2003)

Gotcha. Thanks for the reply. I'll be giving you a call. :darkbeer:


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

WoooHoooooo! Just got the SOS in the mail!! thing is sweeeeeeeeet! Of only I didn't have go to work now........... 

Thanks Joe for the awesome stabilizer and offer!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

ParadigmArchery said:


> The DEAD weight will work in the end of the standard 11.5" SOS, as well as the end of the 18" and 24" options. It will not work in the end of the 4.5" or 8" sections.


And in the end of the 24" it's a beast.. 

Combine the dead end at 24" and the base weights and you better eat your wheaties before you head out to shoot. But, it holds rock solid while you can hold it.. :thumb:


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

WOW!!!! Just got home from work and looked the SOS over real well!! This thing is REALLY NICE!!!! If your considering a SOS do yourself a favor and BUY ONE NOW!!!!! The finish and amount of adjustability is just amazing! 

I can't wait to get some time to tune it to the Accomplice and snap some pics! 

These are like the Carbon Creation Grips. We can post all the pics of them we want, but the pics just DO NOT do these stabilizers ANY justice! They are HIGH QUALITY UNITS!!!!!!!

Thanks Joe for hooking me up with a KILLER STABILIZER!!!!!


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

JawsDad said:


> And in the end of the 24" it's a beast..
> 
> Combine the dead end at 24" and the base weights and you better eat your wheaties before you head out to shoot. But, it holds rock solid while you can hold it.. :thumb:


*With the amount of weight you shoot I now refer to you as.... Sir Jaws.* 



cartman308 said:


> WOW!!!! Just got home from work and looked the SOS over real well!! This thing is REALLY NICE!!!! If your considering a SOS do yourself a favor and BUY ONE NOW!!!!! The finish and amount of adjustability is just amazing!
> 
> I can't wait to get some time to tune it to the Accomplice and snap some pics!
> 
> ...



*Thanks Shawn, please keep me up to date with your progress.* :thumbs_up


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

JawsDad said:


> And in the end of the 24" it's a beast..
> 
> Combine the dead end at 24" and the base weights and you better eat your wheaties before you head out to shoot. But, it holds rock solid while you can hold it.. :thumb:


Eating your Wheaties, huh. Wait till I get my extra half moons to go on my setup. Can't wait for the Red weights to arrive with my extra Xtension! Full 30" of stab here. :mg: Along with the BASE system my bow weighs a measly 9 lbs with everything. :mg: 

Have to say its the most balanced setup I've had though, more fine tuning to come. 

JawsDad- How are you liking the BASE system so far? Configuration? You can PM if you want.

Craig


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

These are some great looking setups!!


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

craigthor said:


> Eating your Wheaties, huh. Wait till I get my extra half moons to go on my setup. Can't wait for the Red weights to arrive with my extra Xtension! Full 30" of stab here. :mg: Along with the BASE system my bow weighs a measly 9 lbs with everything. :mg:
> 
> Have to say its the most balanced setup I've had though, more fine tuning to come.
> 
> ...




I love the BASE system. I'm still shooting and tweaking. I have not settled on a final setting for them yet.

I need to take some pics of my current config. I'm using all the moons pushed mainly towards the middle to end of the last tube. Then I have the dead end in there.

I'm not sure how much my Vantage Elite weighs with it all, but it's a load. When indoor really gets going (other than just league night) I'll probably pull some weight off the bow. I might be too much of a weenie to shoot a 600 round with all of it.. :sad:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Rainy Bump. :wink:


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

JawsDad said:


> I love the BASE system. I'm still shooting and tweaking. I have not settled on a final setting for them yet.
> 
> I need to take some pics of my current config. I'm using all the moons pushed mainly towards the middle to end of the last tube. Then I have the dead end in there.
> 
> I'm not sure how much my Vantage Elite weighs with it all, but it's a load. When indoor really gets going (other than just league night) I'll probably pull some weight off the bow. I might be too much of a weenie to shoot a 600 round with all of it.. :sad:


I'll ahve to get pics of mine.

Currently I have the 2 largest and 2 mediums on the left side, the largest are on the outside as well. The right side has one small one. Adjusted the 8 or so half moons that came with it to 5 on the 1 o clock position with the stab facing out and the last 3 at the 7 o clock position. 

Biased alot of weight to the left side as the bow in my hand naturally cants the top to the right. Also waiting on 50 lb limbs to arrive as I can hold the 60's but bet I can hold the 50's a whole lot longer. 

Also have 20 more Half moons coming and an additional 6" extension to put me out at 30". Lastly I've got 2 more dead weights coming as I plan on having them machined out in the center to reduce the weight abit. 

Craig


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

craigthor said:


> I'll ahve to get pics of mine.
> 
> Currently I have the 2 largest and 2 mediums on the left side, the largest are on the outside as well. The right side has one small one. Adjusted the 8 or so half moons that came with it to 5 on the 1 o clock position with the stab facing out and the last 3 at the 7 o clock position.
> 
> ...



Interesting concept.. I think a slightly reduced dead end might be something of interest to me as well. (I type that as Joe is ringing up the cash register).

My base weights during my last practice with them, I had it setup with the full set.


MEDIUM | MEDIUM | LARGE | SMALL {RISER} SMALL | LARGE

For the Vantage Elite, I kind of have to use the smalls against the riser since there is a raised edge on the front of the riser that is not there on the back.

With that setup, the bow sits very neutral. It almost feels like it wants to stand up on it's own.. spooky..


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

Bump everyone should have one of these. Great system and super adjustable!

Craig


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

A couple more days for me. Either it didnt get here yet or she found a new hiding spot!!!


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Perhaps the Grinch liberated it. :wink:


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

The end is drawing near!!!! Get yours while they are on sale and beat the price bump!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

...:smile:


----------



## Schmucky (Feb 18, 2005)

*Happy Holiday's To ALL !!!*

Great Product and a Great Guy to Deal with. Amazing the length and color combinations you can get with these Stabilizer's.:mg:


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

Tonite is my last night of work until after new year! i hope to get the SOS all tuned in and MAYBE get to do a couple days of bowhunting...........if the family will let go of me that long!

The end of the sale and price for the SOS is near!!!! Get them while they're hot!!!!


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

Merry Christmas....I hope everyone is getting one of Joe's great products for Chirstmas!!:wink: If you have not got yours yet or ordered yet, give him a call and let him hook you up with some great products to help your bow perform to it highest ability!! Merry Christmas!


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks guys, I hope everyone has a wonderful holiday season, Merry Christmas to all. :santa:


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

Christmas Eve bump!! Ask Santa to order you a Paradigm!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vonhogslayer (Apr 16, 2009)

another x mas eve bump


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Merry Christmas to all!. please take the time to pray, a moment of Silence for those HERO'S that are oversea's fighting for other peoples rights and our rights and beliefs to live free. To the Men and Women of our Armed Forces, our Allies, the Police and Fire fighters on the front lines....... both foreign and Domestic. I pray for you... I Salute you!. :icon_salut:


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

Double S said:


> Merry Christmas to all!. please take the time to pray, a moment of Silence for those HERO'S that are oversea's fighting for other peoples rights and our rights and beliefs to live free. To the Men and Women of our Armed Forces, our Allies, the Police and Fire fighters on the front lines....... both foreign and Domestic. I pray for you... I Salute you!. :icon_salut:


Amen brother! Amen!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

Years winding down folks, better jump on this offer. 

Joe have a great christmas and thanks for the superb products!

Craig


----------



## Schmucky (Feb 18, 2005)

*Christmas Day Bump*

Have A Great Xmas Day....


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

I got mine today. Joe I must say this will be the only stabilizer I use from here on out. I wish I would have tried it out earlier, I would have saved about $300. TTT for you and Merry Christmas.


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

Back on top!


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

mathews xt 600 said:


> I got mine today. Joe I must say this will be the only stabilizer I use from here on out. I wish I would have tried it out earlier, I would have saved about $300. TTT for you and Merry Christmas.


Thanks for the kind words, It appears your wife did a great job of hiding it until Christmas day. :smile:

Please feel free to contact me if you have any questions with your set-up.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## tescobedo (Sep 13, 2009)

Joe,

What an outstanding stabilizer! I can't wait to get my 2010 Hoyt and tune it up. 

Thank you for taking care of us ATers :rock:


----------



## thickett99 (Dec 21, 2009)

how do you go about ordering the SOS in black? its not on the web site. sorry if this has been discussed.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

thickett99 said:


> how do you go about ordering the SOS in black? its not on the web site. sorry if this has been discussed.


Contact ParadigmArchery directly here via PM or give a call on the number shown at the website. Joe will get you taken care of.


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

JawsDad said:


> Contact ParadigmArchery directly here via PM or give a call on the number shown at the website. Joe will get you taken care of.


Yep, give Joe a call he's great to work with. Can't wait for the rest of my goodies to arrive.

Craig


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ttt. :darkbeer:


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

thickett99 said:


> how do you go about ordering the SOS in black? its not on the web site. sorry if this has been discussed.


Please give me a pm, I will be more than happy to help with your order. 

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

ParadigmArchery said:


> Please give me a pm, I will be more than happy to help with your order.
> 
> Thanks,
> Joe


Way to go Joe, Got my new BASE rod setup went and got Stainless fittings and it matches the bow perfectly now.

Craig


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*ttt*

been shooting the cta on all my bows for a while..just ordered the SOS..being a cnc machinist by trade I appreciate the detail and quality in these products..and plus Joe is extremely helpful


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

Time getting short! Beat the price hike and vet a great deal!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Time is quickly running out, Xtubes are running out as well.


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

I spent 4 hrs. at the shop today and custmized the SOS just the way I want it. I set it up at 14.5" (I think) with the weights at the end and it holds as good as any stabilizer Ive used. The hoyt rep that was there said how well it looked on my AM. Money well spent!!!


----------



## Air_Raid (Dec 27, 2009)

Great looking equipment. Need to have 2 posts to send PM haha


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Air_Raid said:


> Great looking equipment. Need to have 2 posts to send PM haha


Paradigm Archery Gear are great Looking, Strong, and Versatile. It starts with 2 post. Then you'll have 5000!. It can get addicting being on AT. Give Joe a Pm or call, Great guy to talk to.


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

mathews xt 600 said:


> I spent 4 hrs. at the shop today and custmized the SOS just the way I want it. I set it up at 14.5" (I think) with the weights at the end and it holds as good as any stabilizer Ive used. The hoyt rep that was there said how well it looked on my AM. Money well spent!!!


That's the way I'm thinking of starting my setup, just not as long. May keep a couple weights out to play with quiver balance too! I love the adjatability!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

cartman308 said:


> That's the way I'm thinking of starting my setup, just not as long. May keep a couple weights out to play with quiver balance too! I love the adjatability!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Shawn,....let me know how everything works out with the QD knob and Jax.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## Schmucky (Feb 18, 2005)

*Second to None !!!!*

Been playing with my new Stab. all week and it's amazing the way you can personalize these to your liking. Happy New Year Joe, Keep up the good work.


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Schmucky said:


> Been playing with my new Stab. all week and it's amazing the way you can personalize these to your liking. Happy New Year Joe, Keep up the good work.


Thanks Schmucky... Thanks for the kind words and I hope you have a great New Year as well. :thumbs_up


----------



## racknspur (Jan 24, 2007)

PM sent.


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

ParadigmArchery said:


> Shawn,....let me know how everything works out with the QD knob and Jax.
> 
> Thanks,
> Joe


Will do! I think I'm gonna put the extension in place of the standard tube and go hunt for now. Only have a couple more days 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

This is the begining of a long and beutiful friendship!! The way it setup for now. All weights were removed from the long standard tube. DEAD weight in end of short tube with four smaller weights inside it. MaxJax on end ad UFOs throughout. Now just need to shoot or go hunting. Pay no attention to the lil fella kn te background 




























sorry about pic quality. All available right now is the iPhone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Shawn....You look much younger than I expected :wink:....the orange UFO's look like they go well with your Athens. :thumbs_up


----------



## MOC (Jul 4, 2003)

You gotta love an SOS. First stab I've ever been satisfied with. I just want to know what's going to be new at the ATA show and if I'm going to be wanting more toys.


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

ParadigmArchery said:


> Shawn....You look much younger than I expected :wink:....the orange UFO's look like they go well with your Athens. :thumbs_up


Ohhh to be that young again................ 

The complement the orange limb graphics, sling, and fletchings very well!!! I'm more impressed with the build quality every time I look at the SOS!! Very well built! 

Wow, those pics are just hideous!!!!! I'll have to do better than that!


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

MOC said:


> You gotta love an SOS. First stab I've ever been satisfied with. I just want to know what's going to be new at the ATA show and if I'm going to be wanting more toys.


Looking good !!.....you're one of the few hunters I've seen who isn't using the QD.....its great to have such versatility. :thumbs_up


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Bump Up.


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Last day of the sale ! :mg:


----------



## acridlon (Jul 18, 2006)

pm sent..


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

acridlon said:


> pm sent..


 
PM sent


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

How do I order a "Special Color" ?? :noidea: :zip:


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Its simple really....Dial 341 while standing in bacon grease...enter * 1010908745...wave your bow overhead three times in a clockwise rotation ,and sing to the songs of Willie Nelson.

Seriously though, I'll give you a PM and let you know the best way to go about it. :thumbs_up


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

ParadigmArchery said:


> Its simple really....Dial 341 while standing in bacon grease...enter * 1010908745...wave your bow overhead three times in a clockwise rotation ,and sing to the songs of Willie Nelson.
> 
> Seriously though, I'll give you a PM and let you know the best way to go about it. :thumbs_up


I was with ya right up to the Willy Nelson part............. I don't know any of his songs. :noidea:


----------



## Merv (Sep 23, 2006)

*Sos*

pm sent. How many weights does it come with?


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

Merv said:


> pm sent. How many weights does it come with?


Mine has 8 half moon weights, *note* Mine came with my bow so not sure if that is an accurate number, you can always pm Joe he is fast to respond.

Craig


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

The standard SOS comes with eight weights.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Bump Up.


----------



## Air_Raid (Dec 27, 2009)

Order finally placed! Will post picks as soon as possible.


----------



## realone7575 (Apr 29, 2009)

here is mine with my SOS AND CTA... freshly made by joe...thanks a lot very nice quality work here!!!:smile:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

realone7575 said:


> here is mine with my SOS AND CTA... freshly made by joe...thanks a lot very nice quality work here!!!:smile:


Congrats realone7575. She's looking dressed to kill!. :thumbs_up


----------



## realone7575 (Apr 29, 2009)

funny thing is i still have not shot this bad boy yet...:angry:


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

realone7575 said:


> funny thing is i still have not shot this bad boy yet...:angry:


Those aliens shoot as good as they look , I'm sure you will be happy once you get the chance to shoot it. :smile:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Night Bump.:darkbeer:


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*ttt*

got my SOS in today with extension and end weight..this thing is a piece of art..now I have a lot of playing to do..but by far the most versatile stabilizer I have laid my hands on and the fit and finish is perfect..


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

Breathn said:


> got my SOS in today with extension and end weight..this thing is a piece of art..now I have a lot of playing to do..but by far the most versatile stabilizer I have laid my hands on and the fit and finish is perfect..


My thoughts exaclty! Wish the weather would break!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## monk96t (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks Joe for the great products. My tribute has never shot so well.


----------



## Enticer (Sep 6, 2005)

What is the purpose of the nut at the back of the QD mount? I am thinking I will just lose mine (and use a shorter bolt) since I see no real purpose for it.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Enticer said:


> What is the purpose of the nut at the back of the QD mount? I am thinking I will just lose mine (and use a shorter bolt) since I see no real purpose for it.


I don't have it on mine.. You can use it to lock the mounting bolt in the desire position on the slot. I chose to skip it and just hold it in place and locked it directly to the riser. Did not require a shorter bolt (in my case).


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Enticer said:


> What is the purpose of the nut at the back of the QD mount? I am thinking I will just lose mine (and use a shorter bolt) since I see no real purpose for it.


I keep it on mine. Its pretty tight on there. But if I need to stow my bow in tight quarters. I don't need to unscrew the stab. I Just loosen the Bolt and pull the stab off. :darkbeer:


----------



## Enticer (Sep 6, 2005)

Double S said:


> I keep it on mine. Its pretty tight on there. But if I need to stow my bow in tight quarters. I don't need to unscrew the stab. I Just loosen the Bolt and pull the stab off. :darkbeer:


 I was refering to the lock not between the stab and the riser. I figured it was to lock the bolt in the desired location as JawsDad said but then when I thread the stab onto the riser it does not end up in the proper location fro me.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Enticer said:


> I was refering to the lock not between the stab and the riser. I figured it was to lock the bolt in the desired location as JawsDad said but then when I thread the stab onto the riser it does not end up in the proper location fro me.


I'm looking over my set up. if you remove the stab from the QD, You will see a Allen head. Your gonna have to mess around with where you want the Stab and knob to be at. I hold the QD where i want it and tighten that Nut between the riser and QD. making sure the allen head stay where I want it. I hope i didn't confuse you


----------



## MOC (Jul 4, 2003)

Double S said:


> I'm looking over my set up. if you remove the stab from the QD, You will see a Allen head. Your gonna have to mess around with where you want the Stab and knob to be at. I hold the QD where i want it and tighten that Nut between the riser and QD. making sure the allen head stay where I want it. I hope i didn't confuse you


That's what I did, too. It may take a try or two, but once it's where you want it and locked down, you're done.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Bump up.


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

back up


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Enticer said:


> I was refering to the lock not between the stab and the riser. I figured it was to lock the bolt in the desired location as JawsDad said but then when I thread the stab onto the riser it does not end up in the proper location fro me.


You must tighten the button head bolt down while you hold the lock nut with a wrench, when you do this you can position the unit in any position you desire. 

You can also remove the nut and permanently fasten the base mount to the bow, if your mounting bolt is too long at that point you can space it out with a nut or washers *inside* the slotted section of the base mount.

Please let me know if you need further assistance.

Joe


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ParadigmArchery said:


> You must tighten the button head bolt down while you hold the lock nut with a wrench, when you do this you can position the unit in any position you desire.
> 
> You can also remove the nut and permanently fasten the base mount to the bow, if your mounting bolt is too long at that point you can space it out with a nut or washers *inside* the slotted section of the base mount.
> 
> ...


Bump for the info.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Night Bump.:darkbeer:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Morning Bump up.


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

ttt


----------



## txarcher1 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Are you going to update the web site
anytime soon? *


----------



## Harold1 (Jan 24, 2010)

*A little help*

Hey guys - I have a maxxis 35 that should be arriving in the next week or so, but I wanted to order an SOS and CTA for it. Can anyone with a maxxis 35 give me the measurement from mount on the back of the riser to the string? Thanks for the help guys


----------



## ebonarcher (Mar 2, 2008)

OK, a few questions.
1 is there still a sale on for at members.
2 what is the dead weight how much is that?
3 How much is 1 extendion tube.

Can I get it all in black with Gray rubbers ? are those the sos ?

Jim Gilmore


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ebonarcher said:


> OK, a few questions.
> 1 is there still a sale on for at members.
> 2 what is the dead weight how much is that?
> 3 How much is 1 extendion tube.
> ...


PM your way Jim.


----------



## BigBuxByBow (Oct 10, 2009)

Does anyone know if the deal is still going on? I emailed the addy on the paradigm page asking about the SOS and all of the options that are available and haven't gotten a reply yet. Have heard only good things and would love to put a nice stabilizer on my monster that could replace my fuse sidekick/connexion combo. 

Thanks

B^4


----------

